# Flame



## myingling (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleaning up some rough cut boxelder and came across a nice board with some good figure Turkey Pot call 

Same call just four pics 



http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3887_zpsb0094919.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3882_zps63b46758.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3876_zps3cc3c1a2.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3877_zpsdb7a9a7a.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2013)

THats just beautiful 
Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks good. What kind of top is that?


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice. Like the feathering. Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 7, 2013)

awsome peice mike love that feathering --duck


----------



## myingling (Jun 8, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good. What kind of top is that?




This one is 3in copper over glass


----------

